# Boer doe FINALLY ready to be transferred- 1 question



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

I sent the previous owner a transfer application to fill out. I sent it over a month ago and just today got it from him. Which is weird because he is only 1 days mail from me (little over an hours drive).

Anyways I have the original filled out with his info to transfer into his name and I have a transfer app to go from his to mine. I am happy to FINALLY get her in my name.

Would it cause problems if I sent them together?
Should I wait to get the original in his name to transfer to mine?

I don't want to run into any problems.
I don't really need them back right away as I won't be breeding her till spring most likely.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

If the breeder did not register this goat with the association....he/she..must .... to be able to transfer this goat to you... The Association right now.. will not see this goat as owned by this previous breeder...when she/he.. sold her to you..... They see it as to whoever registered this Doe prior to the sale of this breeder that sold the goat to you........If there was no registration paper given to you at the time of sale .... then...the previous owner did not register the Doe...getting just a transfer form paper...is not going to work ....to register her........you will need to have the Original Registration Paper... along with the transfer form filled out and signed by this previous owner... So the previous owner must ...get this goat into their name first ...for the transfer to work and you then... will be handed the registration papers.... along with the transfer form..by the previous owner... in which sold to you this Doe...

For quicker service... if it is ABGA... not sure about IBGA or the other Associations...but You can get the previous owner to send it in overnight express and the Association will do a
Same-Day Rush Fee** $25.00 per animal
then sent out 
UPS Overnight Fee
or
Fed-Ex Only upon request

So the breeder will get them back within a couple of days... so you can get things straightened out....


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

I have the original registration certificate, it was given to at the time of sale.
So he needs to send in the original, not me?
I would rather not send him the original if possible.

The original is signed by the first owner and all the info from the guy I bought her from is filled in and ready to be transferred to him.He is by no means a breeder nor does he want to be. He just resells goats to find better homes.

I wish this could have been easier. Seems there is no simple solution.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Hmm.. if you have the original and all the proper forms are filled out, then I don't see why you can't send it in together and just add in a note of explination? 
When we transferred our buck, all we did was sign the transfer of ownership section on the registration paper, and I mailed it in, got a new copy a few weeks later. I'd think as long as the guy has his contact info, and everything is correct they can just get it straightened out right then and there. 

If it were me, I would call them, explain the situation and ask what they want you to do.


----------



## brbn (Nov 30, 2011)

In the past we have sold kids to buyers who were not sure they wanted to mess around with registering animals. So we gave them a compleatly filled out registration aplication and a transfer paper that were both signed. They later decided to register and sent the paper work in. They paid for the registering and the transfer. As long as you pay for both the buyer before you and your own transfers I would think it would be aloud. The association is getting there money. All the breeders are recorded with the Association. Every one should be happy. I would contact your association and see what they say. 
Anna


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

brbn said:


> In the past we have sold kids to buyers who were not sure they wanted to mess around with registering animals. So we gave them a compleatly filled out registration aplication and a transfer paper that were both signed. They later decided to register and sent the paper work in. They paid for the registering and the transfer. As long as you pay for both the buyer before you and your own transfers I would think it would be aloud. The association is getting there money. All the breeders are recorded with the Association. Every one should be happy. I would contact your association and see what they say.
> Anna


That's what I was thinking.


----------

